# Mitscrollender Link



## braeschen (31. Mai 2006)

Hi ich möchte einen Impressumslink immer am ende des Bildschirms anzeigen.
Also auch wenn der benutzer scrollt, soll der link mitwandern und immer links unten angezeigt werdem.

Jemand ne idee?


----------



## Maik (31. Mai 2006)

Vielleicht hilft dir Stu Nicholls' CSS-Demo emulating position fixed for Internet Explorer weiter?


----------



## braeschen (31. Mai 2006)

nein leider nicht wirklich...


----------



## Maik (31. Mai 2006)

Darf man auch erfahren, warum dir der Link nicht weitergeholfen hat? 

Entspricht das Demo nicht deinen Vorstellungen, weil es a) im Browserfenster fixiert ist, b) am oberen Fensterrand positioniert ist, oder c) du lediglich die CSS-Technik nicht verstanden hast?

Vielleicht stellst du dir den mitscrollenden Link ja aber auch etwas "dynamischer" vor: X Floater Bar (von Mike Foster, cross-browser.com).


----------



## teccco (31. Mai 2006)

Die Lösung ist ein div-Layer und die position-CSS-Eigenschaft.

Leg einfach ein div-Element an in dem dann dein Link steht:


```
<div id="impressum"><a href="impressum.html">Impressum</a></div>
```

Mit Hilfe von CSS positionierst, und formatierst ggf., du das div:


```
#impressum {

/* hoehe und breite des div */
width: 100px;
height: 50px;

/* abstand zum unteren und linken rand */
bottom: 5px;
left: 30px;

/* feste position des divs */
position: fixed;

/* das folgende ist fuer den internet explorer */
position: expression("absolute");
top: expression(parseInt(document.body.scrollTop + document.body.offsetHeight - 30));

}
```

Somit sollte dein Link jetzt immer unten am Browserrand kleben bleiben.

Hoffe es hat dir geholfen.


----------

